# Angry Elf Threatens Santa with Dynamite



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 3, 2009)

'Tis the season, folks.  This year is shaping up to be one of the better ones in terms of loonies running around loose.

http://blogs.kansascity.com/crime_scene/2009/12/ooh-hes-an-angry-elf.html



> In Atlanta, a man in an elf costume stood in line at a local mall so he could get his picture taken with the Santa on Wednesday night. When that man finally got to the front, he allegedly told Santa that he had explosives in his bag, prompting an evacuation of the mall, police say.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Dec 3, 2009)

ooops!! I left the door open to the evil elf jail! sorry


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 3, 2009)

"ho-ho-hoax"!!!!!!
LOL!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 4, 2009)

One of the comments was "South Pole Elf"... WAY DOWN SOUTH! sheesh! 

What a maroon!


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 4, 2009)

I love it when real life is hilarious.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 4, 2009)

If they could put Angry Elf in the same cell with the guy who allegedly punched out the WalMart greeter, that would be karma. 

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1245634&postcount=93


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 4, 2009)

Angry elf looks like stoned elf to me. 



> If they could put Angry Elf in the same cell with the guy who allegedly punched out the WalMart greeter, that would be karma.
> 
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showpos...4&postcount=93



lol


----------



## teekin (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd really be interested to hear the Elf's side of this. What possible reason would a grown man have for dressing up in an elf suit and sitting on Santa's lap? :idunno: Last ditch effort to get a new car? a pony? female elf doll? 
lori


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Angry elf looks like stoned elf to me.


 
Actually he looks more like a Hobbit to me.


----------

